# HDR Shot



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

To be honest the final rendition looks like some good double processing would have yielded the same result. What program did you utilize for the HDR?


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> To be honest the final rendition looks like some good double processing would have yielded the same result. What program did you utilize for the HDR?


Photomatix Pro. No idea what double processing means.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice pictures... but I don't think those have something to do with planted tanks.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Both of the last HDR shots look overdone to me. Your first rendition of it looked the best before you went overboard. Next time, instead of only using 3 exposures, give 5 or even 7 a shot. You'll wield some better results because of it since you will have more detail in the dark and light areas and you won't have to try to pull detail out of it.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i absolutely love the last two shots!


----------

